# Cheers !



## BigTick (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi folks,

I just joined in, so here is my short intro... I used to compose (mostly ambient) music, although nowadays, most of my time is spent working on virtual instruments and samples development (check the link in my signature for more info).
Anyway, I'm looking for discussions on sampling, sample development, and all in all, ideas for coming up with new, crazy, creative sounds.

Have fun,
'Tick


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 4, 2005)

Greetings from a very happy Rhino owner  Look forward to seeing you around the forums.

Stephen


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 4, 2005)

Hello 'Tick! Welcome to VI , have fun


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi 'Tick. Great to have you here!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi BigTick welcome onboard - that Rhino looks cool!


----------



## Jerry LaBrie (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Big Tick

Another happy Rhino user welcomes you aboard. 

Jerry


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jun 4, 2005)

Yo Tick,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 4, 2005)

what i want to lnow is what fourm geek years ago started using "cheers"


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 4, 2005)

evan gamble said:


> what i want to lnow is what fourm geek years ago started using "cheers"


Well 'ol chap. My guess, is a young rascal such as yerself hasn't had a bloody chance to travel beyond the Bushland Everglades of hangin chads. Ever experience an Austrian "Gruess Gott" while hiking in the Alps? Or go pub drinking with a Cockney chap and not understand a single farkin word of his twisted English? And I'll bet you've never seen a Japanese elevator girl (kare nanimo shiranai -kawai sou janai?). Or you've never had the hootspa to make "smirky faces" at a Moscow military guard to see if he's really alive? (answer is no). And I'll bet ya've never started the day with a rich cup of real Irish Coffee (don't answer this...I don't want to know). I'll bet you've had sushi but not LIVE SUSHI? (didn't think so),...won't ask about Korean dog...

Well me lad, a young piper-squeaker such as yerself has got a lot to learn.....Enjoy.

Ciao, cheerio, and tutaloo!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 4, 2005)

i know cheers is used in normal language and i sometimes say it..just why do forum members always say it ..from this forum, to a porn forum, to a car forum..it always ends in "cheers"..its kinda like w00t but i know where that dervied form..DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS BABEEE


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 5, 2005)

evan gamble said:


> i know cheers is used in normal language and i sometimes say it..just why do forum members always say it ..from this forum, to a porn forum, to a car forum..it always ends in "cheers"..its kinda like w00t but i know where that dervied form..DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS BABEEE


 I don't think its l33tsp33k or anything like that. I thought it was just vernacular useage.

...but what do I know?

Kampai

(Japanese for "Cheers")


----------

